# Shkodër-Albania



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodër/Shkodra, is a city located on Lake Shkodra in northwestern Albania in the District of Shkodër, of which it is the capital. It is one of the oldest and most historic towns in Albania, as well as an important cultural and economic centre. Shkodër's estimated population as of 2004[update] is 90,000; if the surrounding region is included the population is 110,000. As of 2008 the current population is 228,000 including the surrounding region, villages and mountains.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow,very cute the city
I liked,surprise me,well developed for its low population!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice charming city,


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

very impressive. I never knew Shkoder was so nice.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Rozafa castle....The "head" of Shkodër city.



















New year in Shkodër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Shkodër is one of the oldest and one of the most important city of Albania.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The catholic cathedral of Shkodër.Constructed circa 1700.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Along "Buna" river.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Rozafa Castle.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

3 religions.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Some new photos from 2011.




























Photos by :Terenc Pepa..Admin of Shkodër group in FB.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Photos by :Terenc Pepa..Admin of Shkodër group in FB.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pictures!, lovely city


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Our Lady" church



















Photos by:Shkodra.ws


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

joshsam said:


> Great pictures!, lovely city


Thank u.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Old bridge in Shkodër.Bridge of "Mesi".



















Photos by :Ministry of Tourism http://www.mtkrs.gov.al/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

> Shkodra the capital of the North is one of the most ancient cities in Albania. Founded in the IV century B.C., the city has played a very important role in Albanian culture and history. Shkodra retains its characteristic appearance with narrow streets with tall stone walls on both sides and tall gates. Serresh and Gijadol are the most attractive quarters of the city where you can touch the richness of the culture. But you can’t live Shkodra without visiting the Venetian citadel of Rozafa which is situated on the western part of the city. With a spectacular sightseeing it has also a very interesting legend. Other places where you can enjoy the time is the Velipoja beach with its curative sand, the Shkodra Lake suitable for fishing, rowing etc.


Walls of "Rozafa" castle


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Old town.



















Statue of Mother Teresa










Photos by:http://www.albaniantourism.com/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The big catholic cathedral of the city.










http://www.albaniantourism.com/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Photos by SSC member:*BVizion*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Lake of Shkodër.




























Photos are taken from:http://www.albaniantourism.com/


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

The old architecture, the castle are so enticing!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ RolaxAL, did you take those photos?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

looks wooow


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> @ RolaxAL, did you take those photos?


Hi there.:hi:

Most of the photos i have posted here have been taken from albanian members of our forum here in SSC with permission of them and some other photos are taken from govern websites.But,if there will be needful..i can edit my posts, so i can add names.

Thanks.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

ZOHAR said:


> looks wooow


Thnx.:cheers:.

Shkodër was an important town during Albanian rescue of Jews in ww2.Thousand of jewish people passed from ex-Yugoslavia toward Albania through city of Shkodër.In this city ..these last years was opened also an small museum dedicated to Jewish people that were rescued by people of Shkodër.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Stanpolitan said:


> The old architecture, the castle are so enticing!


Its beautiful architecture is unique in Albania.

Thnx for watching this thread.:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The day of flowers.And old Illyrian pagan rit.














































by:Shkodra.ws


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Taken from:Shkodra.ws
_____________


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/47078497.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/46798801.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45190164.jpg

By:Terenc Pepa


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

RolexAL said:


> Its beautiful architecture is unique in Albania.
> 
> Thnx for watching this thread.:cheers:


I have partly albanian heritage as well. I just love this country!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Stanpolitan said:


> I have partly albanian heritage as well. I just love this country!


Thank u and nice to hear that.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Radio "Shkodra".









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/40257395.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/34316136.jpg

By:Terenc Pepa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far, very nice and great photos from Shkoder


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very nice city


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your comments.

:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4860880992/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4860353099/sizes/l/

by: *Michel27*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4860872760/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shkodraonline/3315044017/sizes/z/


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jagogenc/5359039013/sizes/l/

by *jagogenc*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctmnet/5246175156/sizes/l/

by *Thomas Mulchi*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Shkodër from the air.









http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...93945079_100001256986503_336183_7734902_n.jpg

By:Welcome To AL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ This aerial photo is nice; and the rest of those photos above are also very nice


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^

Thank u.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


All the photos are beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Terenc Pepa


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Skutarian


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Skutarian


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos, but dont forget to credit them as well


----------

